# Cars for sale



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Would it not be easier to have a seperate section for cars for sale and as well as parts.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

junkie said:


> Would it not be easier to have a seperate section for cars for sale and as well as parts.


Your comment has been taken on boards for the next version of the website. This version is very limited in the way we can display forums & subforums, but the new version is much more flexible.

Cheers


----------

